# Mirror Polishing



## ChefCosta (Nov 24, 2013)

I have made several attempts to mirror polish knives with mixed results (good but imperfect). I've tried everything from buffing wheels and compounds to Flitz to actually laying the blade flat on my stones and going through a progression finishing on balsa and leather. Like I said, mixed results. Bob Kramer and CKTG used to sell a progression of sandpapers with a wedge shaped polishing device that I wanted to try but neither do anymore. Does anyone have any advice about the best way to mirror polish a blade?


----------



## ThEoRy (Nov 24, 2013)

Micro mesh polishing pads. Get em on Amazon.


----------



## dmccurtis (Nov 24, 2013)

Ditto to Micro Mesh pads. Micro Mesh MX is specifically designed for metal, and the lower grits especially are much faster than standard Micro Mesh. The finest MX grits leave a near mirror finish, and you can take it to true mirror with higher grit standard Micro Mesh.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 25, 2013)

I think to get a proper mirror polish, you have to go up in progression of grits and buff it on an electric buffer.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 26, 2013)

dmccurtis said:


> Ditto to Micro Mesh pads. Micro Mesh MX is specifically designed for metal, and the lower grits especially are much faster than standard Micro Mesh. The finest MX grits leave a near mirror finish, and you can take it to true mirror with higher grit standard Micro Mesh.



Have you tried both of them?


----------



## dmccurtis (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah, I use both in conjunction. I use MX for establishing a base scratch pattern, and after progressing through the MX series, use standard Micro Mesh for higher polishing.



quantumcloud509 said:


> Have you tried both of them?


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 26, 2013)

I bought the reg progression until 12k not mx...gotta wait til next paycheck for that one.


----------



## ChefCosta (Dec 7, 2013)

This was really helpful, thank you! I rounded the spine of my Hattori Knife Forums Sujihiki and mirror polished it and it came out really well!


----------



## 420layersofdank (Dec 7, 2013)

Pics chefcosta!! Im thinking of doing that to my 150 and 210 petty. Is the patina more vibrant on mirror polish?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 7, 2013)

What grit do you start with?


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 7, 2013)

ChefCosta said:


> This was really helpful, thank you! I rounded the spine of my Hattori Knife Forums Sujihiki and mirror polished it and it came out really well!



Yep, pics necessary. Seriously??

Btw, I like (and don't like) my micro mesh. They are sort of expensive and there are some times where I really like using them BUT I still like regular sandpaper better. 

You may end up using sandpaper for the coarser stuff IMO and then the whole color scheme for the micro-mesh with different grits makes it really confusing IMO.

I use micro mesh now more for touch up.

k.


----------



## cord_steele (Dec 8, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> I use micro mesh now more for touch up.



+2


----------



## hobbitling (Dec 8, 2013)

Micromesh is expensive upfront, but they last a pretty long time, compared to sandpaper, at least the regular ones when used on wood. I've been using the same ones for months now. I just wash them in water with a plastic scrub brush and they are good as new. I think it's actually saved me money in the long run. And the scratch pattern is much more consistent than sandpaper.


----------



## Squilliam (Dec 14, 2013)

You will want to use compounds on a soft backing for a good mirror without spider-webbing.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 15, 2013)

Squilliam said:


> You will want to use compounds on a soft backing for a good mirror without spider-webbing.



Such as...?


----------



## Squilliam (Dec 21, 2013)

quantumcloud509 said:


> Such as...?



Mothers Mag & Aluminium, white or green compound. Any will work although I get the fastest results with Mothers.


----------



## ChefCosta (Dec 21, 2013)

500grit was what I started with but as I progressed through the rest I realized that it wasn't quite rough enough to remove the deepest scratches from the spine rounding (which I used a Bester 220 for). I went back with 400 (actually a flattening stone, not micro mesh pads) and the result was much better after I went through the micromesh progression. When I have some more time I will flatten my Bester 220 and start from there. PS - I would post a pic but my interpretation of the rules is that the Admin will boot me for posting a picture. Admin - correct me if I am wrong?


----------



## ChefCosta (Dec 21, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]
This is an attempt at inserting the image. Never used photo bucket before


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Dec 22, 2013)

Cool just ordered some, will give it a try. Thanks squilliam.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jan 9, 2014)

What sort
Of scratch pattern should I use? Do you want circular or straight?


----------



## greasedbullet (Jan 9, 2014)

Straight. Also long strokes to avoid j hooks. In the final grits I do one direction down the full length of the blade every pass.


----------



## perneto (Jan 10, 2014)

Do you sharpen before or after polishing? If before, I'd be afraid of ruining the edge, if after, I'd worry about making new scratches...


----------



## Twistington (Jan 10, 2014)

perneto said:


> Do you sharpen before or after polishing? If before, I'd be afraid of ruining the edge, if after, I'd worry about making new scratches...



After, often I kill the edge just because I know I will lose focus during the process and I have cut myself too many times doing this.


----------

